# Recommend me a m42->EF adapter



## Drizzt321 (Oct 14, 2012)

So, I did some searching on the forum a bit. Is the consensus that pretty much any m42->EF adapter w/AF confirm chip from Ebay will be just fine? I see a lot of really cheap ones, like $7 and such. Are there any that are known to be higher quality? I'd be happy to pay a decent bit more to have a high quality adapter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd get the adapter without focus confirm chip. A good chip costs $25.00, so what you get may not be very good. (understatement)
There was a post recently where someone had a AF chip hose his camera, it would not AF after using the adapter and chip. Thats probably not common, but at least get a good ship, not a Chinese one. Companies that make the better adapters long ago gave up on the Chinese chips due to failures.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd get the adapter without focus confirm chip. A good chip costs $25.00, so what you get may not be very good. (understatement)
> There was a post recently where someone had a AF chip hose his camera, it would not AF after using the adapter and chip. Thats probably not common, but at least get a good ship, not a Chinese one. Companies that make the better adapters long ago gave up on the Chinese chips due to failures.



Ok, so cheap adapters, go for one without AF chip.

How about more expensive quality adapters that do have a quality AF chip? Any recommendations?


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 2, one with chip and one without. They were both less than $10 on ebay. They both work fine.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 16, 2012)

Im using one without an AF confirm chip and im fine with that. Its just not so useful when u wanna shoot relativly fast moving objects but i think thats what no m42 lens is really good for


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 16, 2012)

The guy had a spare 'dump' adapter which works great. Since it's a Macro lens (55mm f/2.8), I probably won't really care about the AF confirm unless I'm actually shooting someone. Oh, and it came with an m42 bellows as well  Too bad it'll have to wait for a couple of weekends before I'll have time to start really playing with Macro.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> The guy had a spare 'dump' adapter which works great. Since it's a Macro lens (55mm f/2. 8) , I probably won't really care about the AF confirm unless I'm actually shooting someone. Oh, and it came with an m42 bellows as well  Too bad it'll have to wait for a couple of weekends before I'll have time to start really playing with Macro.


That sounds good. Just because 99 of 100 of the cheap chips work fine, does not mean its worth risking a $500 repair bill to save $20.
Its like the guys who got third party Li-on batteries and they did not catch fire. Therefore, everyone is safe from buying them. Tell that to the guys who died on the 747 brought down by Li-on batteries on fire.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > The guy had a spare 'dump' adapter which works great. Since it's a Macro lens (55mm f/2. 8) , I probably won't really care about the AF confirm unless I'm actually shooting someone. Oh, and it came with an m42 bellows as well  Too bad it'll have to wait for a couple of weekends before I'll have time to start really playing with Macro.
> ...



Err...I meant dumb, not dump. But yea, either I'll stick with the dumb one, or find a quality one.


----------

